
The steadily disappearing American car - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/06/the-steadily-disappearing-american-car.html
======
joneholland
I see plenty of cars on the road. They are Toyota’s and Honda’s.

I love how American companies are justifying weak sales as the economy and not
their complete failure to make a compelling vehicle in the sedan space.

~~~
carlivar
They've been making compelling vehicles but no one cares because everyone is
still scarred by 70s-90s quality. Would you even test drive a Buick if you
were in the market for a Toyota or Honda?

Also, there are far more American cars on the road in the Midwest compared to
the urban coasts, so your observation should include geographic location.

~~~
joneholland
My wife owned a Chevy Malibu (mid 2000s) when we met and it was complete
garbage from the tired design to the terrible build quality.

I’ve sat in more recent American cars and they are the same way still. Even
flagship cars like the mustang and corvette have rattles and plastic heavy
interiors.

They haven’t shaken off the reputation because they are still crap.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Honda’s and Toyota’s are full of rattling plastic as well.

~~~
_tulpa
Yeah well plastic is cheap, but I haven't driven a relatively modern
toyota/honda/nissan with interior rattles (including my '98 toyota)

------
JohnClark1337
Am I missing the statistics for foreign auto makers? Maybe people just don't
like American made cars?

------
fred_is_fred
Headline: "The steadily disappearing American car"

Story: "People aren't buying Sedans anymore"

Title seems a bit clickbait to me.

~~~
rasz
Headline: "The steadily disappearing American car"

Story: "People aren't buying Sedans anymore"

Reality: "People arent buying US Sedans anymore, because US automakers keep
pumping trucks"

------
jpeg_hero
I’ve heard this said, that Tesla made a big mistake making a sedan Model 3
instead of a cross over suv.

Made the wrong car.

~~~
solarkraft
Nope. "SUV"s are more expensive, less efficient (and look worse imo). _They
have demand for model 3._ A fat one will be next.

~~~
ianai
I think bankruptcy will be next. Not sarcasm.

~~~
sowbug
Tesla and Ford are the only major current American automakers who haven't
filed for bankruptcy, right?

------
closeparen
An domestic vehicle is as much a statement about nationalism and trade policy
as anything else. Those politics are highly corelated with low population
density, and therefore large vehicles. It makes complete sense that most small
urban vehicles would be imports, while most exurban SUVs are domestic.

------
s2g
and here I want a smaller car.

I'd actually like a small SUV for the practicality, but I just don't really
like them.

------
sjg007
F150 is a class of its own.

------
khhh35575544
I rented a US built sedan a while back. I remember being amused at the huge
panel gaps, cheap plastic everywhere giving off a strong chemical odour, and
the fact the thing carried on rocking on its super soft suspension noticeably
after you came to a halt. I cannot fathom why anyone would buy something like
that rather than a BMW for example if the prices were similar, bar extreme
patriotism.

~~~
s2g
> rather than a BMW for example if the prices were similar

They aren't.

